# Hello



## Oca2 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hello,

I'm a biotechnology student from Finland. I used to breed mice before starting my university studies. These days my interest in mice and genetics is mainly scientific, but I still like to hang around the forums. I think it is brilliant there are so many people genuinely enthusiastic about genetics, even if it's not the computational or molecular stuff I'm into.


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the forum


----------



## Cbprf (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

welcome.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hiyas.........


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Heya  Whereabouts in Finland are you from?


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

Hiya


----------

